

Show HN: I built a PHP wrapper for the FancyHands API - cbzink
https://github.com/dealerteam-charles/FancyHandsPHP

======
cbzink
I'm particularly excited/proud because I not only got around to open sourcing
some of my code, but because I find this code quality enough to share with the
world no matter how basic the wrapper is.

I certainly encourage all criticism, comments, and suggestions!

